
Show HN: Go-Alone, a simple to use, high performance, Go MAC signer package - siacn
https://github.com/bwmarrin/go-alone
======
siacn
Author here, looking for any feedback on the code, design, the README, or
wiki. Trying to improve my overall ability in making a good github repo.

